# Disque dur externe en lecture seulement



## Abu Rayane (27 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai un DD formaté en MAC OS extended, il est en lecture seulement, comment changer pour être en lecture et écriture?

Cordialement


----------



## Sly54 (27 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Une copie de la fenêtre "Lire les informations" du disque dur ?






*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Janvier 2015)

Cliquer le cadenas en bas de la fenetre d'info  et te mettre en lecture écriture


----------



## cillab (27 Janvier 2015)

comme aux ciffres et des lettres  pas mieux  aller dans utilitaire


----------



## Abu Rayane (28 Janvier 2015)

voici l'image du disque:


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2015)

D'après ta copie d 'écran, c'est ton disque Time machine.
Pourquoi dis tu qu'il est en lecture seulement ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2015)

le reglage du disque (partition)   des sauvegardes TM est le bon , ne *PAS* le changer


par contre tu  peux changer des trucs de l'autre partition


----------



## Abu Rayane (28 Janvier 2015)

c'est éecrit "You can read only", et lots du backup, ca retourne ce message:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2015)

il est aussi ecrit une suite
réparer le disque ou le reformater


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Janvier 2015)

L'article de référence est là : http://pondini.org/TM/C6.html

= débrancher puis rebrancher / Réparer le Disque / changer le Disque.


----------



## Abu Rayane (1 Février 2015)

J'ai la meme chose avec des fichiers, la partie Sharing & Permissions est grisée du cote name, comment puis je changer les permissions du fichier dans ce cas?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Février 2015)

Où siègent tes fichiers ?  Dans une partition NTFS ?


----------

